# My Oscar & Severum were fighting for territory today!



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

my severum as they are known, has always been the most peaceful fish in my tank. today, he didnt move from his place under a rock, and him and the oscar locked their jaws together. didnt think id ever see this from a sev. the oscar is a little smaller though. If it was my big Green Terror, he wouldnt think of it. something cool i never thought id see.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

I put my money on the Oscar to win the fight for that territory


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Way to go dave,,, condone violence.. 

The severums are pretty tough,,, i have a m/f turquoise severum in with 2 large jack dempseys, 2 GT's, 2 polinies, 3 venustus and some red x reds and they are holding their own with no visible damage or scars.. all seems to have found their little niche of turf in my 135 gallon......

good luck


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

fish_luva said:


> Way to go dave,,, condone violence..
> 
> The severums are pretty tough,,, i have a m/f turquoise severum in with 2 large jack dempseys, 2 GT's, 2 polinies, 3 venustus and some red x reds and they are holding their own with no visible damage or scars.. all seems to have found their little niche of turf in my 135 gallon......
> 
> good luck


LOL...I did have a pair of red shoulder severum and they were bigger than my 6 blood parrots and the severums were harassed by the parrots constantly and the serverums inflicted some damage


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> LOL...I did have a pair of red shoulder severum and they were bigger than my 6 blood parrots and the severums were harassed by the parrots constantly and the serverums inflicted some damage


yea my severum is bigger than the oscar, and he stood his ground.


----------

